# Motorhome hire New Zealand



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all, we are thinking of renting a motorhome on the south island of New Zealand. Have looked on the net. but thought I would ask if anyone on here has done it and if they have any advice.

Sooty10 Keith Sutcliffe


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Keith,

This is definitely the best way to explore New Zealand. South Island is more scenic than North Island and you will be stopping to admire the views every few minutes.

My daughter lives in Wanaka so we visit every two years and always hire a motorhome. There are many hire companies to choose from ranging from expensive to budget.

We normally visit for three months at a time and choose a panel van camper with shower and toilet which we find more than adequate.

The newer the hire vehicle the more expensive it will cost so I suggest the following:

Do a google for motorhome hire NZ.

Decide what type of vehicle you require.

Decide when you want to visit (the earlier you book the cheaper the rate).

Send an email to all the companies asking for their best price, copying it to all the others so they can see you are looking round.

In the past I have used Apollo, Britz and Freedom.

Fuel in NZ is cheaper than the UK and so are campsites.

Do another google search for Department of Conservation Sites (DOC).

These are basic campgrounds always with water and toilet facilities and some even have hookups. They are very cheap and often in idyllic places so you can camp beside a river or lake.

If you require any further info please pm me.

Bob


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

*New Zealand Hire*

Hi Keith
Had 2 fantastic months in New Zealand last year. Very pleased with the Motorhome hire we had, New Zealand Frontiers, much more personal than the usual Maui, Britz, etc that we had later in Aus'. Take a look at our website, www.ukgreynomads.co.uk for ideas and inspiration each day of our trip is documented. Great place, great people, 
Enjoy yourselves, Alan & Jenny Morris


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

Hi Keith,
I spent 5mths. in New Zealand 07/08 and I fully agree a brilliant country and smashing people. As a widower I was on my own so decided to rent-a-dent for 90 days at 19 N.Z.dollars a day.I then used B.&B.s all over both South and North Island.The car [a Datsun Auto]never missed a beat and staying in private homes is a grand way to expearience the kindness and hospitality of these lovely folks.possible cheaper than M/home hire but not by much. I am sure you will have a great time either way,yours Tammy.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

NZ? We had the best holiday of our lives there a couple of years ago.

I echo everything that has been said so far.

The vans out there are rarely as well specified as UK/€U ones.

The Ford Transit LWB PVC we hired was certainly not suitable for winter use, even in late summer/early autumn we had the odd night when we were distinctly chilly on South Island.

Few hire vans have heating other than from the cab/engine on the move and via electric hookup (fan heater) when parked.

Gas is used for the cooking and 3way fridge.

EHU for on-site heating of water.

One clever feature was the use of the engine coolant to heat the hot water when on the move - we always arrived on site with a boiling hot tank.

Don't let that put you off.

NZ has something like 10,000 camper vans for hire.

The tourist industry is geared up for MHers and there is always a smiling welcome wherever you go.

Don't try and do too much in too short a space of time - the place is huge.

A minimum of three weeks to do the South Island full justice.

North Island, well we did only the southern half in two weeks.

Most people seem to fly into Auckland, hire a van there, do N.I., cross over to S.I. then leave the van and fly back from Christchurch.

You may well get a better rate if you do it in reverse (no, silly!).

A tip. Don't try and drive to Milford Sound and don't do the day trip there.

Leave the van at Queenstown (they do a cheaper garage mort rate) and go on the Real Journeys trip.

You leave Q.T. about 09:00 by coach that arrives after a leisurely trip at M.S. about 16:00 just as all the day-trippers are leaving.

They got up at about 05:00 and eventually get back about midnight.
It is a long, long way!
All that for less than three hours on the boat.

Look here for the details:

http://www.realjourneys.co.nz/main/milfordmarinerovernightcruises/

When we went it was on a much smaller boat (12 passengers) but I think that has been discontinued.

It doesn't mention on the website but during breakfast we were treated to a dawn trip down the fjord as well.

It's not cheap but we found it to be an amazing experience!


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies and I will take your advice. The Milford sound cruise sounds great. Unfortunately we will only have 2 weeks on the south island. Already been to the north island. Also we are visiting family in Tasmania and going to a school friends wedding in Adelaide.

Thanks once again. Sooty10 Keith Sutcliffe


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You may have come across sandflies on N.I. but you will experience them on S.I., especially on the west coast.

More accurately they will experience you!

They are fearsome beasts and you will need industrial strength repellants (note the plural) to deal with them.

Take a tube of antihistamine/hydrocortisone cream to deal with the inevitable aftermath.

You have been warned!


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

pippin said:


> You may have come across sandflies on N.I. but you will experience them on S.I., especially on the west coast.
> 
> More accurately they will experience you!
> 
> ...


Thorughly enjoyed NZ. Best holiday ever. But you are right about the sand flies. Joy's legs were covered in bites. Have the appropriate creams with you as we had to travel over a hundred miles to the nearest chemist. One doesn't realise what a big country it is and a small population.
It only seemed to occur on the Franz Josef side of the South Island.

Enjoy

Terry


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

*New Zealand trip*

Hi again Keith
Further to the previous post, if you do do a Fiord cruise consider the Doubtful Sound, we did the overnight it was terrific, we also did Milford, but on the day cruise, we camped with the motorhome just 5 minutes from the "harbour", Snow on the peaks when we woke up!. The campervan had heating so not a problem. Sand Flies? only whilst on the evening trip on Doubtful, We had some "Rid" left over from a previous Aus' trip, that kept them away. Take a look at www.newzealandfrontiers.com we were so pleased with the personal service we received from Kenrick Mitchell and the advise he gave on our intinerary and the booking of the ferry.
Have a great time, alan & Jenny.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi, you may find some useful info if you click on my "Blog" button.
All about our South island tour a couple of years ago.

Trevor


----------

